# Fork suggestion



## MerlinJude (Sep 7, 2009)

I am in the process of building out a 1998 Merlin Extralight and would like fork suggestions (1").
Also, can someone tell me if the proper rake is 43?
Lastly, what would be the difference in ride between forks that are straight or curved, brand, model and rake being equal?
Thanks in advance-


----------

